# DAC info in the Onkyo tx-sr608



## bushy007 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey is there anyone out there that knows how the DAC works in the mentioned receiver? I'm mostly inputting 44.1/16 music from an airport express via toslink and i know that the Burr Brown DAC in this unit is 'spec'd' for 192/24 my question is i guess does it convert it automatically or is there some other process that happens. I'm very happy with the sound I'm getting from my system but i really just want to know if its outputting at the higher rate or not.. thank you in advance.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Bushy and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

IIRC it upsamples the incoming signal so that it outputs at the DAC's ability, obviously there would be some other DSP input if using a xover for the speakers and maybe a surround codec, but I stand to be corrected if this is not the case but that is my understanding of it.


----------



## bushy007 (Dec 24, 2010)

hi and thanks recruit, 
OK so if I'm inputting the 44.1/16 signal into the receiver the DAC automatically outputs it at something closer to 192/24? Thanks, I've been trying to find some info on this question since i got the new AVR. The theater is the main use for it but I'm becoming more obsessed with high quality music and knowing how it actually works and eventually working out how to get more out of it is my main worry. Awesome thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, that is how I see it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bushy007 said:


> Hey is there anyone out there that knows how the DAC works in the mentioned receiver? I'm mostly inputting 44.1/16 music from an airport express via toslink and i know that the Burr Brown DAC in this unit is 'spec'd' for 192/24 my question is i guess does it convert it automatically or is there some other process that happens. I'm very happy with the sound I'm getting from my system but i really just want to know if its outputting at the higher rate or not.. thank you in advance.


Hello,
It is with SACD, DVD-A, and Blu Rays where the AVR will see higher Bit Length Material and the AVR will output above 16 bit/44.1 Output.

And indeed this can sound quite good especially compared to poorly Encoded MP3 Files. 24/192 DAC's originally showed up around the time of SACD/DVD-A.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bushy007 (Dec 24, 2010)

OK cool, so would i be hearing an output of 192/24 up-converted material from my AVR or still 44.1/16 stuff?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unless you are playing a Disc that contains Material above 16/44, the AVR will not Upsample CD's, DVD's or, TV to 24/192. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bushy007 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info.


----------

